# Group gasket



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

i have just brought a new group gasket for my classic, was just wondering if there is a right and wrong way to put it in! Right or wrong way up or down?

cheers

ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Chamfered side up on most machines


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry if I am being stupid but which side would that be! Am not familiar with the term chamfered! Sorry! Cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Does it taper slightly at one side?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

(i didn't know what it meant either til someone in here used it)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah one of the inner edges is rounded slightly and that goes up first.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Perfect! Ican see what you mean now! Cheers for that


----------

